# 6 Pin Mini DIN Kabel



## SolSna (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Was ist die maximal zulässige Länge eines 6 Pin Mini DIN Kabels ohne dabei Datenverluste zu bekommen? Würde ich bei mehr als 300m Probleme bekommen?


----------



## Nitrozin (4 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

kommt wohl auf die Hardware an.
Wenn das für Maus und Tastatur sein soll dann lnimm einen KVM-Switch.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen das wir stellenweise schon ab
10m (Standardverlängerung PS2) Probleme hatten.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2009)

SolSna schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist die maximal zulässige Länge eines 6 Pin Mini DIN Kabels ohne dabei Datenverluste zu bekommen? Würde ich bei mehr als 300m Probleme bekommen?



Hallo,

300m geht nur mit aktiven Komponenten, z. B. von *Lindy*.

Lindy bietet hohe Leistung, lässt sich das aber gut bezahlen.
Es sollte auch günstigere Anbieter geben.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Dezember 2009)

SolSna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Was ist die maximal zulässige Länge eines 6 Pin Mini DIN Kabels ohne dabei Datenverluste zu bekommen? Würde ich bei mehr als 300m Probleme bekommen?



Was wird denn überhaupt über besagtes Kabel übertragen ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Was wird denn überhaupt über besagtes Kabel übertragen ???



Hallo, meine Glaskugel hat Mini-Din 6-polig mit PS/2, also Maus 
und Tastatur i. V. gebracht. Kann aber auch ein *Steuersignal 
zum Schalten des optischen Bypass*  sein ...


----------

